# Went shopping alone



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

This evening, i just went to get a few things and its the first time i've ever shopped by myself, i consider it a small victory and a further up the ladder to success to get a taste of independency. I actually felt better shopping for myself than with another. I was alittle anxious, i don't like checkouts and i haven't used one in awhile, but i made it of course, with minimal anxiety and more self confidence to boot. 
Thanks for reading


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

Good for you! :yay :banana


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

cool! Good job!.. What'd you buy me!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

that's awesome...


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

David1976 said:


> cool! Good job!.. What'd you buy me!


Thats a secret  :lol

Thanks for your replies. That accomplishment meant ALOT to me. :thanks


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Way to go, Wishful Thinking!


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Thanks milleniumman75


----------



## User (Mar 20, 2004)

I've had a lot of problems with shopping by myself and interacting with clerks in particular. It's nice to hear someone else out there is conquering that fear right now.


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

nice job there, now you can enjoy the ecstasy most girls feel when they go shopping...I'm a guy so I DON'T like shopping....

actually I do.......no I'm not gay........................why are you looking at me like that...


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

lol @ inane, you can like shopping and not be gay, actually, i'm not much of a shopper either, does that mean i'm a lesbien? :con JK. 
Thanks for your replies


----------



## sleepynobowling (Aug 19, 2004)

at first i thought the title was "went shopping online" and i thought "ooo i love shopping online" :b


----------



## shyusa (Dec 4, 2004)

sleepynobowling said:


> at first i thought the title was "went shopping online" and i thought "ooo i love shopping online" :b


LoL


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

No, i actually went OUT to shop...but i prefer online myself...


----------



## goodgrief (Jul 13, 2005)

nice work! I also find waiting at the checkouts to be nerve-racking, and I always have to watch myself when I start feeling like an idiot and thinking everyone is watching me because I have to go back and forth from aisle to aisle because I can't find something or I forgot something.


----------



## AlaskaboyTroy (Jul 13, 2005)

wishful,i disagree "small victory" I think it was a HUGE victory CLAP CLAP CLAP=:O)


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Thanks goodgrief and AlaskaboyTroy, yeah..i guess it really was a HUGE victory for me :banana


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Good for you. :banana


----------

